

Ask HN: Knowledge management for developers? - praisecoffee

Do you see any potential for a knowledge management app that focuses software developers and their teams?<p>I like the idea of having an app that manages the knowledge of my team and makes it searchable.<p>Do you know any existing apps?
======
TheSmoke
i think so. i have a similar application (and idea) that i want to expand.

what is your twitter handle or e-mail address or are you using irc? let's meet
and talk about it.

